# New Ugly turnings



## barry richardson (Jun 18, 2014)

I completed these 2 in the last couple of weeks, I think they both qualify as ugly. The bowl is natural edge olive, I turned it green to this thickness and let it do it's thing. It was pretty lumpy and wrinkled and misshapen when it dried, I power sanded some of the biggest lumps down and finished it with lacquer. About 11" at the long axis. The other is African Sumac, in a squat organic, onion shape with a natural edge on the rim. It cracked some during drying so I filled with a bit of crushed stone. It is about 8"x8"

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 18, 2014)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 18, 2014)

Very nice use of pretty wood. The hollow form is well done but the bowls are even better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2014)

AS always-BEAUTIFUL work Barry!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 18, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I completed these 2 in the last couple of weeks, I think they both qualify as ugly.


As a funny man once said, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ... get it out with Visine" ...

They are both attractive pieces -- I like the olive bowl especially, the figure and natural edge are a great combination.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 18, 2014)

That's ugly in a good way ! Beautiful pieces Barry !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 18, 2014)

We like ugly Barry. Especially these "ugly turnings". Top notch work, in an ugly way of course.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 18, 2014)

Barry, you make awesome bowls ! I really like olive, each one has unique grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2014)

I think fugly is more appropriate. Off the scale again Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2014)

Love to see a bowl turned like that. Let it do it's own thing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll take ugly like that any day. Man, that olive is a knockout. The sumac has a good 'waterballoon' look to it, and is cool, but hard not to really like the bowl. Excellent work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 18, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> That's ugly in a good way ! Beautiful pieces Barry !!!


 Thanks Tom, I'm trying to pump up your olive bowl blank sales lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2014)

Very cool! That olive bowl is pretty amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Reiddog1 (Jun 18, 2014)

I think your "ugly work" is far better than my best work!! My bowl gouge and I have yet to come to an understanding..... 
Beautiful pieces Barry. 

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2014)

Nothin ugly about those Barry!* Beautiful work*

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 18, 2014)

When I see the word ugly here I know I must look. I am crazy about that HF!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish my ugly stuff looked that good!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2014)

Museum quality, without a doubt!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey, we need an "ugly" button!

Those are so perfectly ugly, the only way to describe them is beautiful. Love the bowl! And the shape on the vase is spot on. If you flipped it over, it would be a classic HF shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sawdustfactory (Jun 19, 2014)

If that's ugly, I'll take ugly any day.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the good mojo everyone. It just occured to me that I owe @davduckman2010 a finished piece. He sent me a beautiful slab of duckwood a while ago. The agreement was that I would make him something from part of it, but I've been so short on time and inspiration lately, I was wondering if you would accept one of these in payment Dave? I don't like to leave open deals too long or I forget about them. You wont hurt my feelings if you decline, just throwing it out there....


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 20, 2014)

Barry,
You di an excellent job on these my friend!! as always you never cease to impress me with your turnings. If Duck doesn't want either of them you can pay me for being your friend with that olive bowl.....lololol J/K

...... if you want any more camphor let me know....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 21, 2014)

barry it would be a pleasure to own either one of those beutifull master peices. you make it real hard putting 2 of these on to choose from. there both outstanding . but if I had too choose it would be that bowl . stunning just top notch. its a deal my friend duck


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 21, 2014)

The Bowl it is Duck! PM me your addy and it is on it's way


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------

